# What's the best career path (money wise) ?



## Tangible

I'm a newbie, 24 years old, finishing school in a month, been working for about 5 or 6 months part-time with one of my teachers doing strictly residential (getting paid peanuts). I like the trade, but at the same time, I've struggled most of my life, and I really have my sights on doing well financially. 

As far as pay is concerned:

What is the best path to take? What should I specialize in? What is the best state to work in? What's your take on doing side work, before becoming a master? etc, etc. ?

I REALLY need some direction right now.... because I want to make sure I'm on the right path. I know residential isn't where it's at $ wise, and it gets monotonous.... so I'm asking could you guys please help me get on the right track.


----------



## nap

> =Tangible;20414]
> 
> As far as pay is concerned:
> 
> What is the best path to take?


well, Bill Gates is retiring.



> What should I specialize in?


that becomes a very personal choice. I prefer service work in the commercial/industrial arena. Some of my friends hate it.



> What is the best state to work in?


that's like asking what color car to drive. Each state has it's pluses and minuses. You need to weigh what you like about the weather and land with the cost of living and the average pay scale for whatever you decide upon doing.



> What's your take on doing side work,


I believe it is wrong and in todays litiguous society, actually pretty foolish. Unless you carry a milion dollatr liability insurance policy, you are exposing you and everything you own for what can seem a simple mistake.



> before becoming a master? etc, etc.


 ?ever or anytime.



> I REALLY need some direction right now.... because I want to make sure I'm on the right path. I know residential isn't where it's at $ wise, and it gets monotonous....


Not neccessarily truu. I know many resi guys that make a decent living. Some of them end up becoming contrcators. One I know of lives extremely well doing that. 



> so I'm asking could you guys please help me get on the right track.


Can you help me decide what to have for dinner? Of course not. Any job you take on is so much persoanl preference that whatever we tell you can be meaningless..

You may look at a commercial JW in Chicago, a union guy, and think his 35 or 38 dollars an hour (or whatever but somewhere around there) is great but then you need to realize what it cost to live in Chicago and how crummy (to me anyway) it is living in the city like that. That is not enough money for me to work in Chicago. Many guys see it differently.

So, the best pay I see for electricians; lineman but they also have one of the hardest and most dangerous jobs. They may work away from home for extended periods of time. Some like it, some don;t.

best advice I can offer;

most jobs can become boring at one time or another.

research whatever area you are considering. Look at travel involved, working conditions, and many many more things.

whatever you choose to do, learn everything you can so you are a more valuable person, either to yourself or to whatever company you work for.


----------



## Tangible

nap said:


> that becomes a very personal choice. I prefer service work in the commercial/industrial arena. Some of my friends hate it.


well, i'm a school-boy, and they have shown different careers, as far as I'm concerned, I like them all...even though, I called resi monotonous, I still enjoy it. As long as it's in the electrical field and the pay is decent, I'm pretty sure, I'll maintain.




> that's like asking what color car to drive. Each state has it's pluses and minuses. You need to weigh what you like about the weather and land with the cost of living and the average pay scale for whatever you decide upon doing.


well right now I live in Maryland, a state that a despise, and I'm from Florida, a place I love, but I am considering staying because of wages and that I already have a job. I'm young.. and I'm willing to put in the hard work and stay wherever, if it would put me in the right financial position. Ten years from now, when I'm settled, I'd be conscerned about which state I like most on a personal level, but right now... I'm concerned about the bottom line and I'm willing to rough it out in the wilderness if necessary.



> I believe it is wrong and in todays litiguous society, actually pretty foolish. Unless you carry a milion dollatr liability insurance policy, you are exposing you and everything you own for what can seem a simple mistake.
> 
> ?ever or anytime.


I feel you on this... I was considering building a bond with a master and have him license me out, my teacher who is a master for example could pull permits, if we built that bond. Just weighing my options.



> Not neccessarily truu. I know many resi guys that make a decent living. Some of them end up becoming contrcators. One I know of lives extremely well doing that.


well, on a master/contractor level I suspect that is true. But I'm 5 to 7 years away from that (depending on state). As far as being an employee......?



> whatever you choose to do, learn everything you can so you are a more valuable person, either to yourself or to whatever company you work for.


That is my goal.


----------



## Tangible

nap said:


> well, Bill Gates is retiring.
> 
> So, the best pay I see for electricians; lineman but they also have one of the hardest and most dangerous jobs. They may work away from home for extended periods of time. Some like it, some don;t.


this is more or less working for a power company? How do I get into this?


----------



## Chicagoguy

nap said:


> You need to realize what it cost to live in Chicago and how crummy (to me anyway) it is living in the city like that. That is not enough money for me to work in Chicago. Many guys see it differently.


Did you just say Chicago is crummy


----------



## brian john

To heck with what pays the best, find something you like and enjoy the pay will follow. The highest paid electricians in any field are those that enjoy their job enough to learn something about what they were working on. If you take the job STRICTLY for the money you'll just end up another PIA electrician.


----------



## threewire

No matter what area of the elctrical field you get into you should learn everything you can including the code book. I dont know how many older guys that have been doing electrical work their whole lives and dont know the first thing about code, but they'll brag all day about how fast they can wire a 2 bedroom house. As an "electrician" the code book is your bible.


----------



## kram4yoo

The most important thing is getting experience.
The best thing to do is get a job with a company that does all areas of electricity. That way you are exposed to different things. get the experience. After you know how to do things it will be easier to decide what will work best for you. You can make money in any part as long as you are willing to put in the time.

Deciding where to live is a personal preference. There will be plenty of work where ever you go.


----------



## alca82

nap said:


> You may look at a commercial JW in Chicago, a union guy, and think his 35 or 38 dollars an hour (or whatever but somewhere around there) is great but then you need to realize what it cost to live in Chicago and how crummy (to me anyway) it is living in the city like that. That is not enough money for me to work in Chicago. Many guys see it differently.


Then what do you consider a decent wage in Chicago ?


----------



## nap

Chicagoguy said:


> Did you just say Chicago is crummy





alca82 said:


> Then what do you consider a decent wage in Chicago ?


Yes, I said Chitown, the Windy City, the cesspool...I mean City by the Lake, is crummy. *That is only a personal opinion*. I hate big cities. Chicago does nothing for me, personally but apparently 2.9 million people disagree with me. For some reason, that is not all that unusual 

Just so you guys know, I live in sight of the golden dome of Notre Dame to the east. We have hundreds of people (probably even into the 4 digits worth) of people that did not like what their money bought in Chitown so they moved here and that 1/2 mil house here is about 4 times the size and actualy has dirt around it they can plant grass in. (actually been awhile since I did any comaparative research so that is a bit guessy).

I never realized how bad it was until last Friday when I used the toll road to come home (from the east where I typically work) and it took me over 10 minutes in line at the toll booth to get off the toll road. Many many of those folks are people that commute to and from or even stay in Chicago during the week and come home on Friday. Miserable.

What is a good wage in Chicago? I doubt much less the Bill Gates or Don Trumps income would allow me to be happy in Chicago since I wouldn;t actually have to be IN Chicago. I could commute from the 'burbs.:thumbup:


----------



## nap

Tangible said:


> this is more or less working for a power company? How do I get into this?


around here, you call the POCO and ask when they are having tryouts and fill out an app and if they want you, you head to somewhere south and climb poles and a few other things to see if you can handle the work.


----------



## gilbequick

People around here that start with the POCO with no experience start out digging and cleaning out ditches. The POCO to the county next to mine starts their guys out at less than $10/hr. The county I live in you might get $10 no experience. 

Someone here with a Journeyman's license would start around $12, and if you showed promise and showed that you knew what you were doing you could be up to $18 or so within a year.


----------



## nap

a lineman is a very different occupation than a wireman. While there is some cross training, most of a wiremans training does not apply well to a linemans work.

I would suspect most lineman employers would prefer to start fresh. I believe the wireman attitude would spoil them as a lineman.

Gil, you sound like you are talking about a municipality. I am speaking of folks like AEP, PG&E, and such.

I occasionally e-mail with a person in California that is a lineman sub-foreman. He is over $150/year and has been there for around 10 years.


----------



## simmo

Pack up your gear and move to Australia, we have a tradesman shortage, and mining is booming.

If your after big dollars, then 2-5 yrs as electrician in the mines here will set you up for life. I've heard of $200,000 in a year been earnt on the big mines.

With the Aussie dollar sitting on 95 cents to the greenback it's looking real good.


----------



## Chicagoguy

nap said:


> Yes, I said Chitown, the Windy City, the cesspool...I mean City by the Lake, is crummy. *That is only a personal opinion*. I hate big cities. Chicago does nothing for me, personally but apparently 2.9 million people disagree with me. For some reason, that is not all that unusual
> 
> Just so you guys know, I live in sight of the golden dome of Notre Dame to the east. We have hundreds of people (probably even into the 4 digits worth) of people that did not like what their money bought in Chitown so they moved here and that 1/2 mil house here is about 4 times the size and actualy has dirt around it they can plant grass in. (actually been awhile since I did any comaparative research so that is a bit guessy).
> 
> I never realized how bad it was until last Friday when I used the toll road to come home (from the east where I typically work) and it took me over 10 minutes in line at the toll booth to get off the toll road. Many many of those folks are people that commute to and from or even stay in Chicago during the week and come home on Friday. Miserable.
> 
> What is a good wage in Chicago? I doubt much less the Bill Gates or Don Trumps income would allow me to be happy in Chicago since I wouldn;t actually have to be IN Chicago. I could commute from the 'burbs.:thumbup:


Well I was going to get upset but I changed my mind. To base your opinion of a city based of what a home sells for and the amount of traffic, I think that is quite crazy... So the city is too "crummy" to live in, but good enough for you to work in and pay your bills...? If you hate it so much, why don't you work for a local in Indiana? The reason is probably because as homes are a fraction of the cost they are in Chicago or other big cities, the income is also a fraction of city wages....


----------



## Tangible

brian john said:


> To heck with what pays the best, find something you like and enjoy the pay will follow. The highest paid electricians in any field are those that enjoy their job enough to learn something about what they were working on. If you take the job STRICTLY for the money you'll just end up another PIA electrician.


The thing is, as far as I've been exposed to in school and in my short time in the field, there isn't anything that I particuarly "dislike." I'm a former computer guy, and for the things that I was studying for I could have easily made more than most common electrical career paths, but I love the electrical field more because it combines technical/thinking skills and physical work. 

I want to expose myself to as many aspects of the field as possible, but I just want to know what I should consider specializing in. Of course, if I don't like it, I'll shy away and pick another option. 

I'm not all about money. I've took a loss many of times to do something I truly wanted to do. However, as I've said..... I've yet to try other aspects of trade, other than residential, and I whatever I try next, I'd like it to be a promising career. If for some reason I don't like it, I'll try another aspect.


----------



## Tangible

threewire said:


> No matter what area of the elctrical field you get into you should learn everything you can including the code book. I dont know how many older guys that have been doing electrical work their whole lives and dont know the first thing about code, but they'll brag all day about how fast they can wire a 2 bedroom house. As an "electrician" the code book is your bible.


Oh, trust me, I definitely know the value of the code book. Shoot, some of my teachers who are masters and inspectors are caught off gaurd when I point out misreadings of oversights of code. I'm passionate about the field, and I want to be one of the best. So code is very important.



kram4yoo said:


> The most important thing is getting experience.
> The best thing to do is get a job with a company that does all areas of electricity. That way you are exposed to different things. get the experience. After you know how to do things it will be easier to decide what will work best for you.


Yea... that's why I know that I'll have to get another job after a while. My teacher is talking me up, saying how I could become a partner and whatnot... but I don't really let anyone sell me dreams, and I also dislike the fact that they only do residential. He's been showing me commercial contracts that they've turned down, because they don't have the man power, but with how cheap those guys are, I doubt they'll be able to maintain a decent staff. Then again, him and his partner only started the company a year ago so maybe it's growing pains. 



> Deciding where to live is a personal preference. There will be plenty of work where ever you go.


Yeah, but as far as my research, it seems that some areas have crappy pay. Of course llifestyle would also be taken into account, I'm just looking for what is your personal opinion.


----------



## Tangible

simmo said:


> Pack up your gear and move to Australia, we have a tradesman shortage, and mining is booming.
> 
> If your after big dollars, then 2-5 yrs as electrician in the mines here will set you up for life. I've heard of $200,000 in a year been earnt on the big mines.
> 
> With the Aussie dollar sitting on 95 cents to the greenback it's looking real good.


hmmm.... any web links about this?


----------



## brian john

In my opinion the best electricians have residential background, then commercial and industrial, to include schools, gas stations and hospitals. Then you can do it all. 

Typically a construction foreman/superintendent, or a speciality electrician fire alarm/ controls/tester will make more money. Try it all you will not damage your mind. To me line work is boring, cold or wet or hot or windy, fine as a young man but a BI when you age. Few linemen know much about electricity more assembly line work or emergency repairs, STRICTLY MY OPINION but BORING.


----------



## simmo

Tangible said:


> hmmm.... any web links about this?


 
http://www.visabureau.com/australia...-could-encourage-australian-immigration-.aspx


There are many more links, just google Trades shortage Australia


----------



## alca82

brian john said:


> In my opinion the best electricians have residential background, then commercial and industrial, to include schools, gas stations and hospitals. Then you can do it all.



What about telecommunications? Just wondering cause no one mentions it at all


----------



## LGLS

Tangible said:


> Oh, trust me, I definitely know the value of the code book. Shoot, some of my teachers who are masters and inspectors are caught off gaurd when I point out misreadings of oversights of code. I'm passionate about the field, and I want to be one of the best. So code is very important.


Just keep it in perspective. Yes the code is important, but it is not the end all be all of working day to day in the electrical field. There are guys who can quote codes chapter and verse, and AFAIC they have way too much time on their hands. 90% of whatever you end up doing you'll be doing w/o ever needing to reference the book. 



> Yea... that's why I know that I'll have to get another job after a while. My teacher is talking me up, saying how I could become a partner and whatnot... but I don't really let anyone sell me dreams, and I also dislike the fact that they only do residential. He's been showing me commercial contracts that they've turned down, because they don't have the man power, but with how cheap those guys are, I doubt they'll be able to maintain a decent staff. Then again, him and his partner only started the company a year ago so maybe it's growing pains.


I'm going to hazard a guess here based on this post and your prior posts. Do not put any stock into what your teacher/employer is telling you. He already has a partner, he's cheap, and contracting partnerships with 2 owners don't last very long, much less 3. It really sounds like he's grooming you to be a wage slave patsy by dangling a carrot in front of you. He's taking advantage of your youth an enthusiasm. Don't fall for it. 

Best find a watering hole frequented by tradesmen. Talk to them, there are a lot of scum contractors out there and you need to learn how to recognize the signs and the tactics they employ. Today more so than ever, contracting is about making money, the craftsmanship and the craftsman are all but discounted. You're still thinking in terms of a quality install and code compliance. Remember that to a contractor, none of that matters. Everything you install is nothing but a dollar sign to them. It's all about time and the bottom line.



> Yeah, but as far as my research, it seems that some areas have crappy pay. Of course llifestyle would also be taken into account, I'm just looking for what is your personal opinion.


Stay away from the crappy areas where the pay is crappy no matter what it is you do for a living. 

If you live in a county or State where housing costs are 1/2 as much, employers will use this to justify paying you 1/2 the going rate. No consideration is given to the fact that everything else, food, clothing, automobiles, gasoline, etc are all just as expensive. 

I have friends who moved out of Florida a number of years ago. To sell the house they had to have a new service installed. The cost was exactly the same as if that had been done in NY, but the mechanic who did the work said he made only 8 bucks an hour. In NY he would have made 24.00.


----------



## leland

Marry a RICH,filthy woman,and keep her happy!!

(then post back and tell us how)
Thank you.

If that does'nt happen, then just learn all you can. It comes with time,even the telcom stuff.
once you know how it goes in, then you'll know how to disect it.
The more rounded and versatile you are.. the more value you command.

So try it all!! Good luck.


----------



## okeefe

Do what make you happy


----------



## brian john

> What about telecommunications?


 
DC power or or little bitty cable telco work? If you mean little bitty cable telco, that's why they make cell phones so we do not have worry about telco.


----------



## bobelectric

simmo said:


> Pack up your gear and move to Australia, we have a tradesman shortage, and mining is booming.
> 
> If your after big dollars, then 2-5 yrs as electrician in the mines here will set you up for life. I've heard of $200,000 in a year been earnt on the big mines.
> 
> With the Aussie dollar sitting on 95 cents to the greenback it's looking real good.


Coal mining is booming(safely)in Pa.U.S.A.I would worry about drought conditions eating all my 200k,buying water.


----------



## alca82

brian john said:


> DC power or or little bitty cable telco work? If you mean little bitty cable telco, that's why they make cell phones so we do not have worry about telco.


Well, I am first year apprentice in telecommunication program and the description of which would be this: 

*Journeymen technicians assemble, install, maintain and test telecommunication equipment and wiring systems in residential, commercial, and industrial settings. On-the-job training might include the mounting of electrical boxes, equipment, wiring switches, outlets, phones, panels, installing systems like voice and data, fiber optic, security, and sound.**
*


----------



## leland

brian john said:


> DC power or or little bitty cable telco work? If you mean little bitty cable telco, that's why they make cell phones so we do not have worry about telco.


 
Have you ever seen a cell site? The base of a cell tower? The control area just for voice mail?!!!!

There are SOOOOO many wires and MUCH power that go into "wireless" It's mind boggeling!!

Once we power the racks, honestly, no clue what goes on. But it aint "wireless"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leland

okeefe said:


> Do what make you happy


DUDE! 
Think about it. If she's rich and un-happy.... You selfish........
When their happy.... we're ALL happy!:thumbup:


----------



## bobelectric

brian john said:


> In my opinion the best electricians have residential background, then commercial and industrial, to include schools, gas stations and hospitals. Then you can do it all.
> 
> Typically a construction foreman/superintendent, or a speciality electrician fire alarm/ controls/tester will make more money. Try it all you will not damage your mind. To me line work is boring, cold or wet or hot or windy, fine as a young man but a BI when you age. Few linemen know much about electricity more assembly line work or emergency repairs, STRICTLY MY OPINION but BORING.


My background,through the years. In my observation, accecptance/startup men have to rake in the most cash 
,all weekend and shutdown work not to mention emergency callouts.


----------



## Tangible

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Just keep it in perspective. Yes the code is important, but it is not the end all be all of working day to day in the electrical field. There are guys who can quote codes chapter and verse, and AFAIC they have way too much time on their hands. 90% of whatever you end up doing you'll be doing w/o ever needing to reference the book.


Oh, I know that the practical skills are just as important as code work. I was speaking more about my reading comprehension and memory, more so than me reading the code book relentlessly.




> I'm going to hazard a guess here based on this post and your prior posts. Do not put any stock into what your teacher/employer is telling you. He already has a partner, he's cheap, and contracting partnerships with 2 owners don't last very long, much less 3. It really sounds like he's grooming you to be a wage slave patsy by dangling a carrot in front of you. He's taking advantage of your youth an enthusiasm. Don't fall for it.


Well, I definitely know that's what he's doing. He'll often use the "I'm still training" excuse as a reason he's not paying muc of anything. Also, when I'm expecting him to kick out extra, he'll start finding little stuff to point out that I may have overlooked or done a little too slowly. He's playing me basically. 

I just put up with it because I have three more weeks of school left, and I don't really have anyting better to do, until I'm finished.




> Stay away from the crappy areas where the pay is crappy no matter what it is you do for a living.
> 
> If you live in a county or State where housing costs are 1/2 as much, employers will use this to justify paying you 1/2 the going rate. No consideration is given to the fact that everything else, food, clothing, automobiles, gasoline, etc are all just as expensive.
> 
> I have friends who moved out of Florida a number of years ago. To sell the house they had to have a new service installed. The cost was exactly the same as if that had been done in NY, but the mechanic who did the work said he made only 8 bucks an hour. In NY he would have made 24.00.


Yea. I'm definitely trying to find out where to call home. Cost of living versus wage is important. Like, out here in baltimore, the homes are around the same prices as housing in Miami. Yet it seems as if wages are less down there.


----------



## Tangible

Anybody familiar Tulaire or Fresno county in California? I think their local is 100, if I go union.


My brother called me up yesterday, and was asking me about moving up there in April when I'm finished school.


----------



## brian john

> *Journeymen technicians assemble, install, maintain and test telecommunication equipment and wiring systems in residential, commercial, and industrial settings. On-the-job training might include the mounting of electrical boxes, equipment, wiring switches, outlets, phones, panels, installing systems like voice and data, fiber optic, security, and sound.*




And unfortunatly for you they teach laborers most (NOT ALL) of that in one week, the rest is completed by first year electrical apprentices.

Not a slam on your career choice just a fact. Verizon has gone from using in house men to out sourced contractors. Smell the roses unless you work inn a data facility or telco switch you path is VERY LIMITED.


----------



## alca82

If its so limited, why they have this apprenticeship program and keep hiring new people


----------



## LGLS

alca82 said:


> If its so limited, why they have this apprenticeship program and keep hiring new people


Exactly. WalMart is always hiring too. Guess why?


----------



## brian john

Believe me....the time is limited in most of the US, the union telco workers are doing less and less.

As for cell sites, I have been involved in Cell sites from day one. And while the electronics do look complicated these guys (AROUND here) are mostly ex Air Force/Navy/Army and did not come through a telco apprenticeship.

Hey Maybe I am wrong, But how many electricians that do residential do their own phone, alarm, cable?

How many commercial guys see any telco men anymore.

An electrician can do telco work in most buildings can a telco guy say he can do our work?

Around here most cable is pulled by the electricians or semi trained cable pullers. Connections done the same.


----------



## nap

Chicagoguy said:


> Well I was going to get upset but I changed my mind. To base your opinion of a city based of what a home sells for and the amount of traffic, I think that is quite crazy... So the city is too "crummy" to live in, but good enough for you to work in and pay your bills...? If you hate it so much, why don't you work for a local in Indiana? The reason is probably because as homes are a fraction of the cost they are in Chicago or other big cities, the income is also a fraction of city wages....


I am glad. I wasn't intending to insult anybody. I JUST DON"T LIKE BIG CITIES.

I don;'t work in Chicago. I work mainly in Elkhart (IN) and surrounding area (member of 153 (South Bend)). As to the cost of living;

From what I could ascertain, your package is approximately 36% greater that ours. This page says it costs 45% more to live in Chicago than here. Since your wages do not reflect that, then I would say your statement is incorrect.

The cost of living is better here than in Chicago.

That does not take in to account the quality of life either. Because I do not like big cities, that value in priceless so I would say I win BUT apparently you like living there, which is fine. To each his own.

You have some great ammenities in Chicago. I thouroughly enjoy the museums and other such attractions with nothing here that compares but I'm just a country boy and the city life does not interest me.


----------



## brian john

ALCA:

How long is the telco apprenticeship program, days/nights a week and years?


----------



## sparky120/240

Tangible said:


> Anybody familiar Tulaire or Fresno county in California? I think their local is 100, if I go union.
> 
> 
> My brother called me up yesterday, and was asking me about moving up there in April when I'm finished school.



http://www.ibew.org/members/jobs/US/record.asp?LU=100


----------



## alca82

brian john said:


> ALCA:
> 
> How long is the telco apprenticeship program, days/nights a week and years?


http://www.lmccdupage.org/apprentice.htm#TELECOMMUNICATIONS TRAINING PROGRAM


----------



## Tangible

sparky120/240 said:


> http://www.ibew.org/members/jobs/US/record.asp?LU=100


THANK YOU...i was really looking for where I could find scale wages.


*Another question guys...*

I know many electricians find jobs through a union... or contacts. I remember before I move up here, I was about to go to the ABC apprenticeship and they gave me this big list of contractors, but went to the first job and they gave me a placement test and knew nothing about electricity, I decided I wanted to go to school first. 

I'm looking for a different avenue to find jobs, but the local paper and the regular job websites hardly list any electrician ads. *What's the best way to find a job in a new area (for a newbie atleast)?*


----------



## brian john

I rest my case, less hours of school less pay.

Look you are in a strong union town, you training and job are protected. In my expierence, 38 years in the trade, travel a fair bit, it ain't this way in the rest of the USA.

Ask the other contractors and electricians on this site who does the majority of cable work in their area, here your nations capital it is the electrical contractors or a speciality company that hires semi skilled cable pullers.


----------



## nap

Tangible said:


> THANK YOU...i was really looking for where I could find scale wages.
> 
> 
> *Another question guys...*
> 
> I know many electricians find jobs through a union... or contacts. I remember before I move up here, I was about to go to the ABC apprenticeship and they gave me this big list of contractors, but went to the first job and they gave me a placement test and knew nothing about electricity, I decided I wanted to go to school first.
> 
> I'm looking for a different avenue to find jobs, but the local paper and the regular job websites hardly list any electrician ads. *What's the best way to find a job in a new area (for a newbie atleast)?*


the US department of Labor keeps pay statistics. I would have to search for them but they are available there.

one (of the many bene's) of union membership is; if I go from my home local (153) to say sunny so cal, I go to the local hall and sign their book (2). If there is adequate work to allow travellers to go out on work calls, I go out to work.

One of the disadvantages of the same system;

my qualifications generally do not allow me to go out until my name comes to the top of the list (specialty qualifications and the need do make a diff). In the non-union sector, I simply walk up to every shop in town and apply. My qualifications could get me a job today, if they are hiring, over anybody that may have already applied, if the company would rather hire me.


----------



## australiamines

*this guy is an idiot how sarcastic do you want to be mate. Don't listen to this guy.*

Mate dont listen to this guy hes too sarcastic and negative i hate people like this.

Mate you can make as much money as you want dont think locally think globally there is big money to be made in the electrical industrie.

Down here in Australia you can make big money in the mines and heavy industrial. You can make money out of residential if you start contracting picking up some builders and building a company so you can get people to work for you. 

Or there is construction following new jobs around the world like new mines oil rigs desalination plants etc... not old jobs new construction jobs where you get your 12hour days.

But your young mate get out there get some experience see the world and do it using your trade.


----------



## australiamines

*i meant nap dont listen to that idiot*

dont listen too nap what a clown


----------



## nitro71

Tangible said:


> I'm looking for a different avenue to find jobs, but the local paper and the regular job websites hardly list any electrician ads. *What's the best way to find a job in a new area (for a newbie atleast)?*


Praying? You have to beat the pavement with your resume in hand. That's your best bet. Employers don't need to advertise right now.

I don't know what the most lucrative positions in electrical are. If you are working then you are doing well at the moment. I wouldn't nit pick what area you are working in to much. Shoot for a commercial apprentice position if you can since you've already done some residential. Check out some of the other apprentices posts on this site. It's not a easy trade or steady or one that I'd overly recommend at the moment but most are like that with this economy. Don't burn your bridges with this guy you're working for part time or whatever. Keep working for him as much as possible even if you get another job. Sidework? You are green as grass, to be kind, don't worry about it till you get a few years under your belt.

To get into the more technical parts of the trade you are going to have to have some luck or know someone. Apply at controls shops and fire alarm shops to get into those things. If you can get into fire and stay working doing it you have a long, easy, career ahead of you.


----------



## JLA

australiamines said:


> dont listen too nap what a clown


Can you tell us one thing he said that isn't true?


----------



## nitro71

I want to know how to get these Australian jobs. Hit me!


----------



## Bob Badger

This thread is more than 2 years old.


----------



## CTshockhazard

Bob Badger said:


> This thread is more than 2 years old.


Yeah, but as of last week, there seems to be really good money in 150 Amp upgrades in NJ.:thumbup:


----------



## wildleg

there's good money in poker, too


----------



## jbfan

CEO of some major companies seem to pay very well also!


----------



## captkirk

They really need to make a Dear Abby site. Whats with all the ...."what should I do with my life posts...?


----------



## Samninja

The best pay and most fun is residential service work. Im at 100k a year and rising, i meet and help all kinds of people, never in the same place long, work by yourself 99% of the time. you have to get paid by commission though. If you have to have an hourly rate and must get 40 hours at least to survive then you will have to fit in with new construction. No offense to anyone but i would end myself if i had to be a wire monkey again.

I can make 2000$ in 20 hours or 500, depends on communication skills! Whatever you do dont f€£k with the union unless you like being lazy, staying in the same spot forever doin the same shib, getting nothing extra for being really good, moving, and getting crap pay.


----------



## xebo

You're not getting rich working for someone else. The difference between a doctor and a school teach is what, being lower middle class vs upper middle class? There's just not a huge difference there. You're better off choosing a 9-5 based on what you enjoy doing.

If you want to make bank you have to do your own thing and be good at it. If you're working for someone else, just enjoy your work and the stability it provides.


----------



## 220/221

Bob Badger said:


> This thread is more than 2 years old.


Now its over 6 years old :jester:


----------



## jpwsnoose

And now it's over 10 years old and still helpful! Awesome to read the history and progression of these different fields and gain new perspective.


----------

